# Guys I got my first deer!



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice.Congrats!Looks like a great shot as well. :beer:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Great job and a nice shot, now you are hooked for life, enjoy.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yer screwed now. From now on you'll spend all your money chasing them four legged critters. :lol:

Good shot, congrats. :beer:

huntin1


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

You guys are exactly right about being hooked! I spent all of last season hunting and didn't even draw my bow ONCE! I hunted every weekend last season from Sept 15th to Jan 1st, and didn't have one deer in range. The feeling I got when I actually drew my bow back knowing I was going to shoot at that buck was something like I have never felt before. It was awesome. After the shot I felt nervous because that buck took off with the arrow sticking out of him, I thought I had hit em a little forward in the shoulder, and was afraid I was gonna have to track em a mile or even worse, not even find him. When I started tracking an hour after the shot I couldn't believe it when I saw him laying there, he went maybe 100 yards tops, and flopped over. The funny thing is I actually walked right by him on my way back to the house while i waited for things to cool down after the shot, I was just too excited to even notice! Thanks guys.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Talk about being Jonny on the spot, congrats!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job. Glad everything went well. You must have a hell of a back yard to be able to pull that out of it.

Dave


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

excellent shot and a nice deer to show for it... practice does pay off!


----------



## Bogtrotter (Aug 24, 2010)

Well done! A nice buck for your first deer. :thumb:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Dave, it's actually my Dad who has the "hell of a back yard". I am glad my old man finally let me hunt his woods this season! The buck has a pretty small rack but looks like a little older buck to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks much better than the buck I have....Oh wait. I don't have a buck yet.

He looks great. Enjoy.

Fringe benefits from family are a good thing.

Dave


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

jonnyr7 said:


> The buck has a pretty small rack but looks like a little older buck to me. What do you guys think?


Hey now, Don't worry about the rack! its your first deer! And it is a helluva at that! I would be proud of that deer and even more proud of it being my first! Congrats! and its good to hear there is yet another hooked.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

That is a great buck!! congrats. In wisconsin, I would say that is a 2 1/2 yr old buck. Hard to say....genes, food source, etc make it difficult to age some buck's racks and body size


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for all of the replies! I am glad there are people out there who know how I felt after I shot that deer, and also know how big of a deal it is to some of us. Thanks! :beer:


----------

